# Wattwürmer



## Dorschheini

Moin Moin, 

Horrornachricht aus dem Bereich Kostenexplosion: 
Unser lokaler Wattwurmhändler in Hamburg probiert mal wieder, fuer 50 Wattwuermer 11 Euronen zu kassieren. Alter Preis war bisher 9 Euro, fand ich bisher auch schon ganz schoen dreist. 

Begruendung: 
Die Hollaender versuchen das Preiskarussell anzukurbeln.

Ist das ein Luftballon unseres Haendlers oder habt Ihr aehnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? 

Da bleibt dann ja doch nur das eigene puempern :-(( 

Froehlichen Wochenbeginn!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

Moin!
Wäre schlimm wenn die Würmer noch teurer werden als sie eh schon sind. Bei uns in SN, Rerik und Kühlungsborn kosten die im Moment noch 20 cent das Stk.


----------



## MichaelB

Moin,

@Dorschheini: wenn erwähnter lokaler Höker in HH so nett an der Preisschraube dreht hat er doch eigentlich auch eine Bekanntgabe hier im Board verdient, oder?  
Obwohl ich mir ja schon einen Verdacht hätte wer das sein könnte...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschheini

Hallo MichaelB: 
Falls das wirklich am Höker liegt, werde  ich ihn auch "outen". 
Aber vielleicht liegts  ja doch an den Lieferanten, dann will ich nicht voreilig "schwarzer Peter" spielen.


----------



## IjmTex

Das mit den Preisen der Würmern an der Ostsee ist für einen "Holland-Angler" kaum nachzuvollziehen.

Ich bezahle in Nordholland für den Wattwurm pro Stück entweder 6 oder 7 Cent. Für 100 Gramm Seeringler genau 4 Euro. Nimmt man größere Mengen ab, insbesondere bei den Seeringlern, geht der Preis nochmal deutlich runter.

Kaufe ich also als deutscher Würmerhändler große Mengen ein, bekomme ich die Würmer in dieser großen Stückzahl noch erheblich günstiger. Der Versand des Gewürms per Post, UPS etc. kann auch nicht die Welt kosten.

Da fragt man sich doch wirklich wer an der Preisschraube dreht.

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Angelfiete2001

Moin moin,

Ich bezahle in HL 1,80€ für 10 stück.

@IjmTex
Wie hällterst du deine Würmer denn?

Im Salzwasser Aquarium mit Sauerstoff, soll das ja funktionieren.

Ich als Süsswasseraquarianer stelle mir das aber sehr teuer und Arbeits aufwändig vor.


----------



## IjmTex

Hoi Angelfiete,

als Köder, es wird Dich jetzt wahrscheinlich etwas verwundern, benutzen meine Freunde und ich hauptsächlich Franzosen- und Seeringelwürmer (kaum Wattis). Diese (ca. 6 bis 7 kg pro Woche) werden von uns in einer großen Plastikwanne (ca. 75 Liter) mit Sauerstoffpumpe lebend in Meereswasser gehältert. Bei längeren Aufenthalten (ab einer Woche) kann ich das nur empfehlen, denn frischer bekommt man seine Köder nirgendwo. Man muß die für den nächsten Angeltag benötigten Würmer immer nur abends vorher zum Abtrocknen auf Zeitungspapier auslegen und anschließend in eine mit handfeuchtem Meerestorf gefüllte Kiste legen, die über Nacht in den Kühlschrank kommt.

Bei Wattwürmern geht das auch. Allerdings habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, daß man sie nicht länger als 2 bis 3 Tage so halten sollte. Sind nicht so widerstandsfähig wie die Seeringler. Die Wattwürmer werden auch nicht in Meerestorf nach dem Trocknen aufbewahrt, sondern werden auf altem Zeitungspapier in den Kühlschrank gelegt.

Wichtig ist nur, daß man jeden Tag die wenigen Wurmleichen aus dem "Hälterungsbecken" sorgfältig entfernt und alle 3 bis 4 Tage das Meereswasser komplett wechselt.

Das Hältern der Würmer, insbesondere der Franzosen- und Seeringelwürmer, ist wirklich ganz einfach. Man sollte sie nur anschließend in handfeuchtem Meerestorf (kein nasser) im Kühlschrank aufbewahren. Bei nassem Torf fangen die Würmer nach kurzer Zeit an zu stinken. Weil der Meeresorf meistens naß ist wenn man ihn bekommt, sollte man ihn auf einem Blech im Backofen einfach trocknen, bis er nur noch leicht feucht ist.

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Angelfiete2001

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

sehr interessant, leider habe ich nicht soviel Zeit zum Fischen,so das es sich für mich lohnen würde.

Interessiert hat mich das aber schon immer.

Ps.Super ausführlich erklärt!!!


----------



## Martin1

Hi Dorschheini

06:06 ? wer so früh schon surft kann doch abends sowieso kaum
Wattwürmer verangeln.#u 
Ach ne,wir wollen ja erst Samstag los.Freu`mich schon.
Aber über die 11 Euro ärgere ich mich schon heute.:e 
Bis dann.


----------



## Koschi

...ich hätte mich über 11 Euro noch gefreut, haben wir doch Donnerstag letzter Woche in Kiel gehört" ...die Ostssee ist vollgelaufen... nix zu machen... jetzt hat es mich auch der erste Mal erwischt... keine Wattwürmer weit und breit... Qualifikation morgen und übermorgen?... nein, das hat damit nichts zu tun..." Mann, mann, mann - des erste mal seit Monaten wieder in Kiel bestellt, Urlaubstag ging 'drauf und dann so eine Ansage... ich war traurig. Trost war ein Sonderpreis für Seeringler (5,50 Euro)... immerhin sind wir dann in Heidkate nicht Schneider gewesen.


----------



## MichaelB

Moin,

@Dorschheini: und wenn Du einfach mal einen klitzeklitzekleinen Hinweis gibst, damit wir Hamburger nicht aus Versehen ein Vermögen für die Wattis abtalern müssen... ?  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschheini

@MichaelB
Der Laden ist in Bergedorf/ Lohbruegge und freut sich, 
bald der einzige Angelladen der Gegend zu sein, da Gebr. 
Glunz im Sommer aufhoeren muessen ;-))
Werde ein bischen rumtelefonieren, was die Wattis in Neustadt und Heiligenhafen kosten, Luebeck scheint ja auch noch "guenstig" zu sein. Aber ich find den Beitrag von unserem Hollandangler hoch intressant !!!!


----------



## Sausewind

Hallo,
wir waren am Samstag in Rotterdam ( Europoort ) und haben dort für 300 gr. Seeringler und 200 gr. Wattwürmer sage und schreibe 28.- Euro bezahlt. Aber was will man machen ohne is auch schlecht.
Gruß 
Sausewind


----------



## Matrix

Moin moin Dorschheini,
willkomen im Board,
also ich hab letztes Woende bei meinem Händler in Barmbek noch die"üblichen" 4,50€ für 25 Stk bezahlt, für 200 gr Seeringler sind dort 7,50€ fällig. das finde ich zwar auch schon teuer aber in Bergedorf das ist ja schon Wucher:v 
Gruß aus Bramfeld
Jan


----------



## Waldi

Hallo bin neu hier, und habe bis eben nur immer mal reingeschaut und nachgelesen. Fahre seit 12 Jahren wie ein Irrer in die Brandung und habe schon die ungewönlichsten Wattwurmpreisunterschiede erlebt. Obwohl mir die Ostsse rein optisch besser zusagt ist sie in meiner Gunst in den letzten Jahren immer mehr gefallen. Wenn ich nach Nordholland fahre, wie letzten Samstag, habe ich es noch nie erlebt, daß ich z.B.  mehrere Strände abfahren muß um überhaupt noch einen Platz zu bekommen (Fehmarn), oder das ich mir beim Wattwurmbezahlen Gedanken über meine Hausfinanzirung machen muß. Habe 5 € je 50 Stück bezahlt (gute Würmer - 1 Wurm je Haken reicht !)
Also als Moral von der Geschicht, die Holländer sind es nicht.
PS: habe übrigens 19 schöne Platten gefangen (mein Ostseerekord 9 Stück)


----------



## Andreas Michael

Ja ja genauso habe ich mir das vorgestellt mit den Wattis und vorallem mit angelsachen in Bergedorf 

habe in letzter Zeit beobachtet das der die Preise in fast allen bereichen anzieht " meint wohl die Leute die dort sonst gekauft haben sind blöd!!! das nun auch noch Glunz zumacht ist natürlich schade ( Und das wird gnadenlos ausgenutzt)


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

Moin Waldi!
Willkommen im Anglerboard und viel Spaß weiterhin.


----------



## Dorschheini

Hallo @all
wie versprochen hier die Ergebnisse der tel. Nachfragen: 
Baltic Koelln/Heiligenhafen 
Angelsport Martins/Hamburg Rahlstedt 
Angeltreff Voss/Neustadt
alle:Wattis: 9,--€uro/50 Stück
Seeringel: 7,-- - 7,20€uro (Martins)   fuer 100 g    
Alles klar? Wer unseren lieben Freund fragen will, warum die "Hollaender" so teuer sind:
Der Laden heisst Mohrenberg in Hamburg-Bergedorf/Lohbrügge

Vielen Dank fuer die rege Teilnahme!


----------



## marschel

@ all

in Lübeck kosten die Wattis 18ct. pro Stck.

wnn ihr dann eh nach Fehmarn unterwegs seit, bestellt euch die doch einfach bei BALTIC-Köln in Heiligenhafen oder Burg auf Fehmarn sind Verwandte und bekommen 2-3 mal die Woche Wattis...nur vorbestellen ist wichtig....
ich habe bei baltic-köln auch immer 18ct. bezahlt....

ach so im angelladen lübeck...Kanalstr. kosten die auch noch 18ct.-und die bekommen immer dienstags und freitag wattis ....

gruß
marschel

der, der nicht mehr plümbern geht, da zu anstrengend und zu langwierig.......(lasse mir das aber gerne nochmal zeigen....haha)


----------



## Blue Marlin

:z Moin, moin :z 
bei Großmann in Kiel kostet das Stück auch 18 ct.

viel spaß noch alle zusammen


----------



## belle-hro

> _Original geschrieben von marschel _
> [B
> der, der nicht mehr plümbern geht, da zu anstrengend und zu langwierig.......(lasse mir das aber gerne nochmal zeigen....haha) [/B]


Abä nich mit nem Akkuschrauber, könnt teuer werden :q :q


----------



## Blue Marlin

:z  Moin, moin :z
na das Mohrenberg in allem teurer geworden ist möchte ich nun nicht sagen z.b. habe ich noch nie die Dega surf günstiger als bei ihm gesehen !!! 
Ach übrigens Großmann in Kiel hat momentan ne Sonderaktion laufen.  Meeresangeln bis zu 70 % billiger.:z


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

Moin!
Ich war nach langer langer Zeit gestern mal wieder plümpern in der Wohlenberger Wiek. Ich muß sagen, ich kan es noch.  und Langweilig war es auch nicht.
Es waren zwar ziemlich schwere Bedingungen durch starken Rückenwind wodurch das Wasser auch vorne schon leicht wellig war aber dank meinem Kuckeimer (Eimer mit Scheibe als Boden) ging das trotzdem ganz gut. Ich habe ich einer Stunde knapp 200 Würmer gefunden. Das reicht für einen richtig langen Angeltag.
Würmer kosten bei uns überall 20 cent.


----------



## MichaelB

Moin,

ich war heute bei besagtem Höker in Bergedorf - 50 Wattis für 9€
War das eine Fehl-Info oder sollte er geläutert sein?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## zeevisser

Ich komme aus Holland. 
Angle meist in Denemark. Das ist richtich schreklich teuer.
Ich suche Wattwurmer immer selbst  (Eemshaven).
Und kenn eine die Wattwurmer selber sucht und verkauft fur 5 euro pro 50 Wurmer. 
Das kann nicht die schuld die Hollander sein. Das ist ihr eigener Händler der die preis auftriebt.
Oder sind die Deutscher sauer durch die kommende WM GRuppe mit Holland. Hahaha. 

Grusse Klaas


----------



## Waldi

*Eemshaven?*

Moin Glatved,
wenn Du in Eemshaven Würmer suchst kennst Du Dich in der Ecke sicher auch gut aus. Ich  bin immer auf der Suche nach Infos zum Meeresangeln bei Euch. Komme aus Papenburg und fahre regelmäßig an Hollands Küsten. Habe weiter oben auch schon die Holländer in Schutz genommen. (5€ für 50 Wattis) Gibts denn nicht auch schon um Eemshaven Möglichkeiten an Platte und Co. heranzukommen? Gegenüber an der Knock und Krumhörn sind zwar gute Stellen, aber in diesem Jahr tote Hose.
Waldi


----------



## zeevisser

Hallo W,

Hier im Norden von Holland ist das Brandungs angeln super slecht.
Ich wohne 30 kilometer vom Meer aber habbe nur 2 /3 mal dort geangelt. Nichts gefangen . Dieser mann den die Wurmer sucht ist kein Laden. Der macht es fur ander leute. Da kannst du soviele bestellen wie du wolst. Aber hier im norden ist brandungs angeln nichts. 150 Kilometern von mein haus ist die erste laden den Wattwurmer verkauft. Das sagt glaube ich genug!
Ich angele immer in Denemark . Dort fahre ich ungefer 4 mal pro jahr hin. Das ist immer gut. Auch versuche ich es 2 mal pro jahr in "Zeeland"nach die Seezunge! (Super Platte!)In eine woch will ich es mal in die umgebung von Fehmarn versuchen auf dorsch! Was ist die beste stelle fur brandungs angeln in Deutschland nach dorsch (ab 35 cm) glaubst du??

Grusse Klaas


----------



## Waldi

Hallo Klaas,
hast ja super schnell geantwortet. Deine Aussagen bestätigen nur meine bisherigen Informationen. Man muß schon etwas weiter Richtung westen fahren um gutes Brandungsangeln zu erleben. Siehe auch meinen Bericht "Plattenteller aus Zurich" im Plattfischangelboard. Die besten Stellen in Deutschland für gute Brandungsdorsche ist meiner Meinung nach Fehmarns Ostküste (von Klausdorf über Gahlendorf nach Katharinenhof) Ich muß Dir aber ehrlich sagen, daß ich an Deiner Stelle eher 100 km nach westen zur Nordsee oder ans Wattenmeer fahren würde als 400 km nach Fehmarn oder noch weiter nach Dänemark. Habe in der Nordsee bis jetzt immer besser gefangen als irgendwo an der Ostsee (Brandungsangeln) 
Gruß Waldi


----------



## zottelelch

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Zum Thema Wattis kann ich nur sagen das man die besten bei Martins in Rahlstedt bekommt! Wie geht plümbern eigentlich???#:


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Wattwürmer*



			
				zottelelch schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Wattis kann ich nur sagen das man die besten bei Martins in Rahlstedt bekommt! Wie geht plümbern eigentlich???#:



Moin Zottelelch!
Willkommen im Anglerboard. Jeder hat ja so seinen spezi wo er die Wattis kauft und ist mit diesem sehr zu frieden so wie ich mit meinem. Das ist aber nicht Martins. 
Plümpern geht im übrigen ganz einfach. Guckst du hier!


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg

*AW: Wattwürmer*

hallo wattisleute,
warum spricht mich denn von euch keiner selbst an.
wir versuchen die preise immer stabil untenzuhalten.
zum beispiel als letztes und vorletztes jahr die krise mit den tauwürmer war hatten wir immer den gleichen preis.
sprecht mich oder einen meiner mitarbeiter an wenn ihr mit uns ein problem habt.
aber bitte nicht diese tour über das board.
mit freundlichen gruß
dirk mohrenberg


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Moin,

@Dirk Mohrenberg:


			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> ich war heute bei besagtem Höker in Bergedorf - 50 Wattis für 9€
> War das eine Fehl-Info oder sollte er geläutert sein?
> 
> Gruß
> Michael


 Ich wollte Dich derzeit im Laden drauf anschnacken, da gab es bloß nichts mehr desbezüglich... aber vielleicht äußerst Du Dich noch mal zu der 10€-Sache?

Für Boardies warst Du bis vor Kurzem "Der Höker Mohrenberg" und gut - das ist ja nun anders geworden, dito gut :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg

*AW: Wattwürmer*

@michael.B.
zum damaligen zeitpunkt erhöhte unser lieferant dermaßen die preise, das wir gezwungen wurden den preis weiterzugeben. dieses war genau ein wochenende.
wir haben uns direkt um einen anderen lieferanten bemüht.
die woche darauf kosteten die würmer wieder 9,00 euro.

gruß
dirk mohrenberg


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Wattwürmer*



> zum damaligen zeitpunkt erhöhte unser lieferant dermaßen die preise, das wir gezwungen wurden den preis weiterzugeben.


Das kommt mir bekannt vor. Allerdings nicht mit Wattis.
Vor über einem Jahr bekam ich mal von einem Versender (Flifi) ein Schreiben :
"Wegen des starken Dollars... wir haben so lange wie möglich versucht die hohen Einkaufspeise nicht an den Kunden weiter zu geben....leider müssen vwir jetzt doch die Preise erhöhen....*heul,heul,heul...*"

Und seit der Euro zum Dollar sehr gut steht, seitdem hört man nichts mehr 



> dieses war genau ein wochenende.


Wenn die Preise so schnell an günstigere Einkaufspreise angepasst werden, TOLL !!!


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Leute, was macht bihr denn für einen Aufstand !!!
Man fährt die 2 km ans Wasser und buddelt ne Stunde und hat 150 grosse Würmer :m  :m 
Einen Vorteil muss der Wohnort an der Nordsee ja haben..............
Gruss Uwe


----------



## AKor74

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Ich glaub ich lüg. Hatte mir in Schwerin Wattwürmer bestellt (50) und durch meine Mutter abholen lassen. Als sie mir gestern die Rechnung präsentierte, stand da *12,50 €* . Das sind 25 Cent pro Stück. Ich wäre fast umgefallen. Ich habe eben mal in besagtem Laden angerufen und da meinte man nur, Wattwürmer sind im Einkauf teurer geworden. Der Verkäufer sagte nur, selbst in Rostock und Lübeck kosten die schon 25 Cent.

Das ist Wucher. 25%-ige Preiserhöhung. :e Heute Abend werde ich meinen Plümper in der Garage suchen, meiner Frau ein Sieb klauen und einen Besen um seinen Stiel erleichtern. In 14 Tagen werde ich mir dann die eine Stunde vor dem Angeln Zeit nehmen und mir die 12,50€ selbst verdienen.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Wattwürmer*

€ 12,50 für 50 Wattis ist ja wohl voll der Wucher!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## AKor74

*AW: Wattwürmer*

So, ich habe gerade mal mit einem Angelgeschäft in Wismar vertrauensvoll gesprochen, er sagte nur, im Einkauf kosten sie ihn 13,8 Cent + Mwst.+5€ Anfahrtskosten. Das macht genau *16 Cent* pro Stück zuzüglich den Verlusten beim Tod einiger Wattis. Da sieht man mal was da auf der Strecke bleibt, der Einkauf in Holland soll ja angeblich bei 9 Cent liegen. Am liebsten würde er auch 25 Cent nehmen, weiss aber auch, dass er dann darauf sitzen bleibt.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Habe gerade mal mit meinem Wattidealer in Eutin telefoniert: 50 Stck. - 9€!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## AKor74

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Der Händler aus Wismar sagte, er bekomme seine Wattis aus der Wattwurmzentrale in HH, der Schwerin angeblich von Hansaköder in Rostock.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Hatte mir am Samstag wieder welche geholz. 50 Stck. 8€.


----------



## AKor74

*AW: Wattwürmer*

und wo?


----------



## AKor74

*AW: Wattwürmer*

ich werde nachher nochmal in Ratzeburg anrufen, da hat der Inhaber von Schwerin auch noch eine Filiale. Der Hammer ist auch, ich hatte 50 Wattis bestellt und brauchte noch 3 mal 80er Krallenbleie und eine neue Ködernadel, da ich meine in der Nacht zu vor liegengelassen hatte. Das hatte ich meiner Mutter noch zusätzlich in Auftrag gegeben. Der vom Angelladen sagte zu meiner Mutter, ich hätte mich bestimmt geirrt und packte ihr zusätzlich zur Ködernadel für die Wattis und Tauwürmer auch noch zwei Ködernadeln für Köderfische ein. Ich glaub ich spinne. Geirrt. :e  Wenn ich Wattis bestelle. Ich glaub ich lüch.:e


----------



## Dorschminister

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Ich kann allen nur empfehlen die Wattis selber zu plümpern, bei diesen Horror-Preisen,
selbst 8 EUR ( ca 16!!!!! in worten sechzehn Deutsche Mark)finde ich noch zu teuer, 50 Würmer sind doch nun wirklich schnell  geplümpert. Wenn wir mit ein paar Leuten angeln, gehen wir vorher eine halbe Stunde vorher plümpern und haben meistens soviele schöne, frische Wattis das wir sogar noch welche verschenken können.
Und wenn man die mit den gekauften vergleicht bekommt ihr ein lachanfall so erbärmlich sehen die gekauften aus.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Jo das stimmt wohl, aber die Leute, die es nicht schaffen zu plümpern müssen wohl kaufen. Bei mir bei Malente gibt es ein Dorf das heisst Grebin. Da ist einer, der Wattis privat verkauft. Der fährt nach Texel und holt die da persönlich ab und beliefert die Angelläden in der Umgebung sogar auch Heiligenhafen.


----------



## Dorschminister

*AW: Wattwürmer*

muss ja auch jeder selber wissen....... ich werde auch weiterhin mir eine halbe Stunde mehr zeit nehmen und werde mir die Burschen selber holen, mir macht es auch noch spass.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Wo holst Du sie Dir? Ich bin sonst ab und an mal nach Sierksdorf gefahren oder nach Sehlendorf.


----------



## Dorschminister

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Sierksdorf ist eine geniale ecke wenn der wind aus westlichen Richtungen kommt, da konnten wir die Wattis teilweise mit der Forke auf der Sandbank ernten.
Wenn der Wind aus Osten kommt fahren wir meistens nach Gold auf Fehmarn, da gibt es die richtigen Hammerteile..... die beissen dir den Haken durch


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Wattwürmer*

@ reppi 
leider ist das würmer suchen in der ostsee nicht ganz so einfach wie bei euch in der nordsee. erstmal muss man hier überhaupt ne gute zuverlässige stelle wissen und dann ist es wirklich ganz schön arbeit.

zu dem thema preiswucher mit wattis kann ich nur sagen, dass die meisten angelläden nur von zwei lieferanten beliefert werden. und die preise sind nicht gestiegen zumindest von einem. den kenne ich nämlich.

im angelcenter martins habe ich letztens noch 18 ct pro stück bezahlt.


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Moin,
im Watt an der Knock selber graben ca. 50 Stück in 30 min. Diese Würmer sind aber das dreifache dessen wert, was ich bis jetzt so in deutschen Läden erhalten habe.
Es gibt nur noch einen Laden, wo ich mir mit ruhigem Gewissen die Buddelei sparen kann und das ist in Zurich (Nordholland) dort bezahle ich 10 ct pro Stück und das sind Würmer bei denen man nicht auf die Idee kommt 2 Stück auf den Haken zu ziehen. Ich glaube aber, das der Holländer die selber gräbt oder günstig graben läßt. Für Händler, die diese leichtverderbliche Ware Wattwurm irgendwoh einkaufen müssen und eventuell auf einem Teil sitzen bleiben ist ein viel höherer Preis schon nachvollziehbar, und solange die Würmer auch gekauft werden nur ein Wechselspiel von Angebot und Nachfrage. 
Gruß Waldi


----------



## AKor74

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Moin, sagt mal. Ich habe einen alten Plümper (5 Jahre), der 5-6 mal das Klo gesehen hatte und dann wegen meinem Umzug zum Glück nicht mehr gebraucht wurde.

Nun habe ich ihn bereits 3 mal zum eigentlichen Zweck, dem Plümpern, benutzt. Und das ganze mit absolutem Erfolg.

Leider mußte ich gestern feststellen, er ist spröde und teilweise sogar schon eingerissen. Liegt das jetzt am Alter ansich oder am Salzwasser der Ostsee. Benötigt das gute Stück besondere Pflege z.Bsp. Cremes und Lotion (Schlauchbootpflege) oder hält der normalerweise 3 Jahre rund dann kommt er einfach in den Müll?

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Das Sieb sieht nach 3-maligen Salzwasserkontakt auch nicht mehr so frisch aus.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Moin, bei deinem Plümper liegts wohl am Alter insgesammt. Dann wird das gummi spröde. Mit Salzwasser hat das nichts zu tun. Wenn du dir einen neuen kaufst hät der ewig. Mit dem Sieb ist das schon was anderes wenn es aus Metall ist. Das rostet durch das Salzwasser natürlich ziemlich fix aber so lange es zusammen hält ist es doch Latte wie es aussieht.  :g


----------



## prinzi-butt

*AW: Wattwürmer*

also wir haben auf langeland pro watti -,35 cent berappt.
da kosten die watties in einer woche für 5 leute bald mehr als die unterkunft.
wir müssen unbedingt eine anständige methode entwickeln, die watties zu graben und dann für wenigstens 7 tage am leben zu halten.
auf seeringler haben die platten oftmals nicht gebissen. eigentlich komisch aber es war so.


----------



## AKor74

*AW: Wattwürmer*

@Meeresangler-Schwerin, sag mal, du plümperst doch sicher auch in Wohlenberg, oder? Wie kommt es das die Wattis immer so unterschiedlich groß sind. Bei meinem ersten Versuch im Sommer hatte ich zwar ausreichend Würmer in 2 Stunden, jedoch waren die so klein......im Durchschnitt ca. 3cm und sehr dünn.

Bei meinem 2. Versuch einen Abend später waren sie extrem gut und lang/groß, gleicher Ort, gleiche Stelle. Ich habe auch nur noch etwas über 1,5 Stunden gebraucht.

Am Samstag , nach knapp 1,5h lagen 150 Wattis im Eimer, alle wiederrum nur 3-5 cm lang, aber dick. Gleicher Ort, gleiche Stelle.

Manche sehe ich am Plümpern, die gucken fast nicht mehr aus dem Wasser, sagen wir mal 1m Tiefe, ich habe am Samstag geplümpert in ca. 25cm Tiefe, wenn überhaupt.

Ist es insgesamt immer so unregelmäßig oder ist es durchaus Tiefenabhängig?
Wo plümperst du im Winter, Wohlenberg friert doch mit Sicherheit beim ersten Frost gleich mit zu? Oder relativ nahe dem Kartoffelsteg? #c 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Hi,
die Erfahrung habe ich auch schon gemacht. 
Ich plümper immer hinten am Steg. Dann gehe ich in alle tiefen suchen und da wo die Würmer am größten sind plümper ich weiter. Ich plümper erst immer ein großes Loch und gucke ob da was war und sammel ab. Dann plümper ich im selben loch noch ein mal. Oft kommen dann erst die richtig dicken zu Tage.
Zufrieren tut die Bucht so schnell auch nicht. Das geht bis spät in den Herbst noch gut, kommt natürlich auf die Temperaturen an. Ich bin schon mal 10 Meter übers eis gelaufen und dann ins knietiefe Wasser runter gestiegen.


----------



## AKor74

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Das mit dem Nachplümpern  habe ich auch gemacht, deswegen hatte ich in der gleichen Zeit auch 3x soviele. Doof ist nur, wenn man über das Eis watet und beim Einbrechen plötzlich nicht mehr stehen kann, das kann in der Nähe vom Steg mehr als schnell passieren. Die Tiefe täusch im Winter und gerade bei Eis und Sonnenschein ungemein. 

Wie sieht es eigentlich plümßermäßig an der Nordsee aus. Ich fahre in 1,5 Wochen nach DK/ Blavand und wollte eigentlich keine Wattis kaufen müssen.


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Moin Moin,
meine Erfahrungen in DK (FESTLAND OSTSEESEITE) sind ganz andere.

Da gab es Würmer an fast jeder Straßenecke aus einem SB-Kühlschrank zum Schleuderpreis.

Wie es Blavand aussieht weis ich leider nicht, trotzdem schönen Urlaub.

Gruß
Flo #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Das mit dem übers Eis laufen habe ich natürlich nicht so dicht am Steg gemacht, ansonsten kenne ich mich dort in Wohlenberg ganz gut aus und weis wo es wie tief ist.  |wavey:


----------



## xstsxxfxn

*AW: Wattwürmer*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Jo das stimmt wohl, aber die Leute, die es nicht schaffen zu plümpern müssen wohl kaufen. Bei mir bei Malente gibt es ein Dorf das heisst Grebin. Da ist einer, der Wattis privat verkauft. Der fährt nach Texel und holt die da persönlich ab und beliefert die Angelläden in der Umgebung sogar auch Heiligenhafen.



Hallo Boardies,
mußte dieses Thema noch mal hochholen. Bei den immer teurer werdenden
Wattwurmpreisen ist zu überlegen ob man vor großen Veranstaltungen nicht
eine Sammelbestellung macht und einen Kollegen nach Holland schickt
um dort günstig die Würmer einzukaufen. |kopfkrat 
Was meint Ihr dazu?
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Brandungsfutzi

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Hallo Ralf, |wavey: 

die Idee finde ich nicht schlecht, doch wer würde so eine Fahrt auf sich nehmen? |kopfkrat  Du bist mindestens einen ganzen Tag unterwegs und die Benzinkosten müssen auch auf die Würmer umgelegt werden!
Was kosten die Wattwürmer überhaupt dort?
Das Thema hatten Andreas und ich auch schon mal angerissen. Ich glaube, er hatte Dir seine Vorschläge auch schon mal mitgeteilt.
Gerade bei den Quali’s sieht man auch, das die Kosten für viele schon zu hoch geworden sind, sonst würde die 
Teilnehmerzahl nicht so abnehmen. Die zwei Tage kosten schnell mal über 200€, für vielleicht 5 oder ein paar mehr Dorsche.
Daher wäre es schon super, wenn man schon mal bei den Wattwürmer Geld sparen könnte. #6 

Gruß
Volker


----------



## IjmTex

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Auf Texel kosten die Wattwürmer bei größeren Mengen mit Sicherheit nicht mehr als 6 Cent. Alles andere wäre viel zu teuer.

Wo kauft der gute Mann die denn auf Texel, das würde mich ja doch brennend interessieren.

Kenne nämlich normalerweise alle auf Texel, die dort "Zeeaas (Zeepieren und Zagers)" vertreiben.

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Wattwürmer*

@ IjmTex

Also für den Kurs € 0,06 hätte mein Würmerlieferant interesse |uhoh: ... Der Preis ist eutopisch, wirst du nie bekommen #d


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Wattwürmer*

für den kurs würde ich sogar dahin fahren und mir welche fürs frühjahr besorgen


----------



## IjmTex

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Also Jungens,

wenn man auf Texel sich 50 oder 100 Wattwürmer kaufen geht, bezahlt man im Früjahr um die 8 bis 9 Cent pro Wurm (in Gulden-Zeiten waren es 12 Guldencent = 11 Pfennig). In den Sommermonaten wenn die Touristen kommen, wird dann ein wenig der Preis erhöht.

Also ist das völlig realistisch, wenn man größere Mengen kauft, daß man ca. 6 Cent bezahlt.

Um Texel herum wimmelt es nur so von Wattis. Diese zu graben ist wirklich ein Kinderspiel.

Als Angelköder sind sie allerdings dort nicht erste Wahl, sondern da nimmt man lieber Seeringler und Franzosenwürmer. Diese Köder kommen allerdings im Wattenmeer nicht so häufig vor und somit kauft man sie sich besser auf dem Festland.

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Ok Alten #y ,

ich glaubs Dir trotzdem nicht #d . Mein Wurmhöker arbeitet in der Woche so ca 150000 - 200000 Fiecher durch und er bekommt nicht son Kurs...


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Noch was,
ich verstehe die Aussage nicht, dass die Würmer immer teurer werden. Zu D-Mark-Preisen haben sie 0,35 Pfennig gekostet und jetzt 0,18 Cent |kopfkrat


----------



## IjmTex

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Lieber Marcel,

ich kann die Wattis doch nicht teurer machen als sie nun mal sind. Sag mir doch mal bitte den Kilo-Preis den ihr an der Ostsee für Seeringler bezahlt. Der wird ja wohl so um 70 Euronen liegen, oder???

Gruß IjmTex

@Waldi
Gib doch mal die Wattwurmpreise von dem Angelgeschäft in Zurich am Abschlußdeich durch. Liegen doch wenn ich mich richtig erinnere bei 10 Cent das Stück!?!?!?


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Wattwürmer*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch was,
> ich verstehe die Aussage nicht, dass die Würmer immer teurer werden. Zu D-Mark-Preisen haben sie 0,35 Pfennig gekostet und jetzt 0,18 Cent |kopfkrat




Naja bedingt richtig.... Wir haben hier in unserer Ecke damals 15 DM bezahlt jetzt sind es 9 €, also ca. 3 DM teuer. |kopfkrat


----------



## Micky

*AW: Wattwürmer*

MOIN MOIN an alle Boardis!

Hab mich heute mal hier angemeldet, nachdem ich nun schon seit Wochen immer mal wieder reingeschaut habe.

Wenn es sich bei mir kurzfristig ergibt, dass ich in die Brandung kann, dann ist es mir "auf gut deutsch" sch...egal ob ein Wattwurm nu 18 oder 25 Cent kostet. Es bleibt zwar nicht aus, dass ich dann mal kräftig schlucke, aber bevor ich 20 oder mehr Kilometer weiter fahren muss um zu plümpern (das dauert ja auch noch immer ein bisschen), dann nutze ich die Zeit doch lieber dazu, um ne Stunde länger zu angeln!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Ich werde es jedenfalls so handhaben, dass ich vormittags meine Wattis selber suche, sofern der Wind es zulässt. Ansonsten kauf ich mit die Wattis auch noch.


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Moin,





			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> ist es mir "auf gut deutsch" sch...egal ob ein Wattwurm nu 18 oder 25 Cent kostet.


 Ist schon klar, daß wir letztendlich unbelehrbar sind  aber als z.B. bei einem Hamburger Höker der Preis auf 20ct angehoben wurde fand ich das schon heavy... wenn man dann heutzutage ein Päckchen mit Winzlingen, die kleiner als Tauwürmer sind, bekommt, finde ich das einfach nur doof.


			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> dann nutze ich die Zeit doch lieber dazu, um ne Stunde länger zu angeln!


 DAS stimmt :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Moin
Jawohl IjmTex, Zurich wie schon mehrfach hier berichtet. Super Wattis 50 Stück - 5€ und 100g Seeringelwürmer auch 5€ und ich glaube wenn ich mit Johann rede und Tausende oder kiloweise kaufen wollte, geht das auch noch günstiger.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Brandungshexlein

*AW: Wattwürmer*

@Waldi#h 

da frag ich mich doch glatt ob ich das nächste mal nicht ne Sammelbestellung bei D I R  abgebe, wenn wir mal wieder ein Treffen haben !!!!:q :q :q 

Gruß aus Berlin
Brandungshexlein


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Wattwürmer*

da lohnt sich der weg doch sogar schon.
sehr interessant das ganze


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Ist von meiner Hütte 176 km hin und 176 km zurück und liegt ja leider nicht auf den Weg zur Ostsee. Bin trotz des guten Preises nie extra da hin gefahren nur um Würmer zu holen. Habe höchstens mal ein paar mehr gekauft wenn ich auch gleich in den nächsten Tagen einen weiteren Brandungstrip vor hatte. Wenn ich zur Ostsee fahre werden die Würmer vorher an der Knock für 2 Tropfen Schweiß je Stück gegraben. Da es hier absolut keine Möglichkeit gibt Seeringelwürmer zu besorgen habe ich auch schon überlegt mal mit Johann zu reden ob er eine Möglichkeit sehen würde Würmer zu schicken oder UPS oder so was. Währe glaube ich in der kühleren Jahreszeit mit Seeringelwürmer kein Problem. Wenn ich das nächste mal in Zurich bin werde ich ihn mal fragen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## IjmTex

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Dann ist für Euch aus dem Norden das Angelgeschäft in Zurich am Abschlußdeich viel interessanter!!!

Nach Texel muß man auch noch Fährkosten bezahlen und diese auf die Würmer natürlich draufschlagen. Dann müßte man theoretisch schone tausende Wattis holen, damit sich das wirklich rechnet!

@ Marcel1409
Glaub mal ruhig was der IjmTex sagt!!! Sehe dieses Board nämlich nicht als Märchenstunde an!!!

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## IjmTex

*AW: Wattwürmer*

@ Waldi

das Zusenden der Würmer aus Holland ist ziemlich teuer. Wollte ich auch schon machen, weil wir wegen des Preises die Seeringler immer in Südholland holen gehen bevor wir nach Texel fahren. Gehen sie immer noch dort abholen und nehmen den Umweg von 170 km in Kauf, was sich allerdings preislich gesehen immer noch sehr gut rechnet.

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Wattwürmer*

naja wenn die frühjahrssaison bald losgeht, dann brauche ich schon so 2000 würmer in einem monat. also ich glaube das lohnt dann. dann mach ich da noch nen schönen angelabend und fertig ist die maus


----------



## IjmTex

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Bei 2000 Wattwürmern wird aber wohl das Hältern über einen Monat das Problem werden. Nie Nordsee-Wattis sind nämlich eindeutig empfindlicher als die aus der Ostsee. Trotz Belüftungspumpe und Wasserwechsel (60 Liter) alle 3 Tage hatten wir doch ziemlich "hohe Verluste"!!! Diese große Menge von Würmern scheiden ungeheurlich viel aus und aus diesem Grund hat man extreme Schaumbildung an der Oberfläche und das Wasser kann dadurch schnell umkippen. Ideal ist dann ein Eiweißabscheider, der diese Schwierigkeit ganz einfach behebt. Die gleiche Menge Seeringler (ca. 7 kg) über solch einem längeren Zeitraum im Meereswasser zu hältern, ist allerdings völlig problemlos, wenn man den Wasserwechsel kontinuierlich durchzieht.

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Ja genau darin liegt das Problem. Ich habe solche professionelle Hälterungsversuche noch nicht gestartet. Daher hatte ich ja eher die Seeringelwürmer als Versandobjekt oder mal 2 bs 3 Kilovorrat vorgesehen. Diese Teile habe ich schon über eine Woche ohne Wasser einfach so in einer feuchten Torferdemischung fitt halten können. Daher bieten sich die Ringler eher an. Und wenn man sich noch die Erfahrungen von IjmTex zunutze macht, gehts ja noch besser.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## burti

*AW: Wattwürmer*

2000 Wattis über längere Zeit zu hältern? Erscheint mir auch nahezu unmöglich und sicher nicht wirtschaftlich. Aquarien von mehreren qm Grundfläche wären da sicher notwendig.
Bei Seeringlern ist das hältern dagegen weitestgehend unproblematisch, wenn man wie von IjmTex beschrieben vorgeht. 
Wenn man wie ich seine Seeringler selber gräbt, ist ferner wichtig alle beim Graben verletzten Würmer auszusortieren, sonst geht es ganz schnell dahin.
Ferner muss man im Sommerhalbjahr auf die Wassertemperatur achten, ab ca. 22° C besteht große Gefahr, wobei die Regel gilt je kühler desto länger halten die Würmer frisch. Auch sollte man bei höherer Wassertemperatur das Wasser besser täglich tauschen und eventuell doch abgestorbene Würmer entfernernen. 
Ansonsten können Kühlelemente helfen das Wasser auf Temperatur halten.


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Sag mal burti,
wo gräbst Du Dir die Seeringler selber? Ich habe schon in vielen Ecken der Nordsee gegraben und höchstens mal kleine gesehen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## burti

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Auf meiner Lieblingsinsel Terschelling gibt es mindestens zwei gute Stellen für Seeringler. 
Die eine Stelle: die Muschelbänke beim Hafen in West-Terschelling.
Die zweite ist nicht ganz so schnell zu erreichen, aber noch viel ergiebiger, da es nur wenige gibt, die dort stechen.
Wenn die Gezeiten günstig sind und der Wind nicht zu hart weht (max 5 BfT) oder aus östlichen Richtungen kommt, bleiben einem 1-2 Stunden Zeit zu graben. 
Mit etwas Erfahrung habe ich dann ca 1-1,5 kg Seeringelwürmer.
Davon kann man ca. 2/3 in Meerwasser mit Sauerstoffpumpe aufbewahren, das andere Drittel wurde beim Stechen verletzt und muss in Zeitungen, kühl aufbewahrt werden und ist der Köder für den nächsten Fischzug.
Da ich meist im August auf Terschelling bin, ist es kein Problem genug Seeringler zur Verfügung zu haben, so dass ich seit 10 Jahren praktisch nur noch damit angle.
Und wenn ich mal an einem guten oder aber krabbenlastigen Tag 800g Seeringler verbrauche, bin ich wenigstens nicht am Rande des Ruiens.


----------



## IjmTex

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Das Hältern von Seeringlern ist wie schon beschrieben wirklich ganz einfach!!!

Auf dem ersten Foto könnt Ihr erkennen, wie der jenige die Seeringler hältert, wo ich sie immer kaufen gehen. Braucht nur ganz wenig Wasser im Becken, weil es kontinuierlich ausgetauscht wird. Halt die totale Profihälterung. In diesem Becken sind bestimmt 10 kg Seeringler enthalten.

Auf den anderen beiden, aber leider etwas dunkel geratenen Fotos, seht Ihr meine Wanne im Einsatz. Man kann aber trotzdem ganz gut erkennen, daß die Würmchen sich wohl fühlen. Wie das Foto gemacht wurde, tummelten sich dort ca. 5-6 kg Seeringler in dem Becken.

Ein Bekannter von mir in Holland hat sich für die Sommermonate sogar einen alten Kühlschrank so umgebaut, daß er die Würmer darin in Meereswasser hältern kann. Das Wasser hat durch den Kühlschrank immer eine optimale Temperatur und somit hat er in den schwierigen Hälterungsmonaten immer Top-Würmer zur Verfügung.

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Wattwürmer*



			
				Waldi schrieb:
			
		

> Ist von meiner Hütte 176 km hin und 176 km zurück und liegt ja leider nicht auf den Weg zur Ostsee. Bin trotz des guten Preises nie extra da hin gefahren nur um Würmer zu holen. Habe höchstens mal ein paar mehr gekauft wenn ich auch gleich in den nächsten Tagen einen weiteren Brandungstrip vor hatte. Wenn ich zur Ostsee fahre werden die Würmer vorher an der Knock für 2 Tropfen Schweiß je Stück gegraben. Da es hier absolut keine Möglichkeit gibt Seeringelwürmer zu besorgen habe ich auch schon überlegt mal mit Johann zu reden ob er eine Möglichkeit sehen würde Würmer zu schicken oder UPS oder so was. Währe glaube ich in der kühleren Jahreszeit mit Seeringelwürmer kein Problem. Wenn ich das nächste mal in Zurich bin werde ich ihn mal fragen.
> Gruß Waldi


 
Hi Waldi,
der Versand von lebenden Tieren ist leider (oder zu Recht) VERBOTEN. 

Gruß aus Berlin
Klaus S.


----------



## IjmTex

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Die meisten Seeringler die Du in Deutschland kaufst, werden doch in Holland gezüchtet und kommen meist per Postweg zu einem Großhändler in Hamburg. Diese Zuchtstation schickt die Würmer rund um den Erdball.

Wie kommen denn die Aquarianer an ihre Fische, wenn sie nicht lebend verschickt werden können.

Also das mit dem VERBOT ist SCHWACHSINN!!!

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Wattwürmer*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Waldi,
> der Versand von lebenden Tieren ist leider (oder zu Recht) VERBOTEN.
> 
> Gruß aus Berlin
> Klaus S.



Wie kommen die Maden und die Tauwürmer zu meinem Händler |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat


----------



## Brandiangli

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Versand von lebenden Tieren ist in Deutschland für PRIVATPERSONEN verboten !

Gewerbe kann mit Auflagen wegen Tierschutz , Hälterung , Transport .....
Tiere verschicken

Mal was anderes , waren im März in DK im Urlaub  - am letzten Urlaubstag haben meine Kinder dann hunderte von Ringlern am Strand gefunden , schwammen alle dicht am Ufer 
Kann mir das einer mal erklären ? Habe sowas noch nie gesehen - zumal es an der Ostsee in Ebeltoft war !
Habe an diesem Tag auch nichts in der Brandung gefangen 

Gruß aus Berlin
Brandiangli


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Moin Brandiangli,
zu der Zeit sind die Kneifer am laichen und deshalb so dicht am Strand. Ist normal.


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Wattwürmer*



			
				IjmTex schrieb:
			
		

> Die meisten Seeringler die Du in Deutschland kaufst, werden doch in Holland gezüchtet und kommen meist per Postweg zu einem Großhändler in Hamburg. Diese Zuchtstation schickt die Würmer rund um den Erdball.
> 
> Wie kommen denn die Aquarianer an ihre Fische, wenn sie nicht lebend verschickt werden können.
> 
> Also das mit dem VERBOT ist SCHWACHSINN!!!
> 
> Gruß IjmTex


 
Die kommen bestimmt nicht mit DHL oder UPS zu dir nach Hause!!! Es sind Spezialtransporter oder werden im Privatfahrzeugen angeliefert. Kannst ja mal versuchen die Aquariumfische per Post schicken zu lassen, ich hab es versucht.
Schon mal dran gedacht das Pakete auch 3-5 Tage unterwegs sein können??? Mal sehen wie die Wattwürmer dann aussehen oder die Kneifer ohne Kühlung und Frischwasser (von den Fischen ganz zu schweigen). Die Post würde dir bestimmt auch dankbar sein wenn dein Behälter mit 3 Liter Wasser auslaufen würde und die restliche Post versauen würde.

Stell mich hier bitte nich als Schwachsinnigen hin, denn nur der erzählt Schwachsinn!!!! DANKE

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## Geraetefetischist

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Selbstverständlich kann man lebende Tiere versenden. Natürlich nicht im Standartpostpaket! Irgendwo war hier mal ein Tauwurmversand empfohlen worden. Die Verschicken auch.

WIRBELTIERE darf man so normal nicht verschicken. Da macht das auch sinn.

Wer sich für Seeringler in grossen Mengen interessiert, der sollte mal hier: http://www.topsybaits.nl/ 
anfragen. Meines wissens die einzigen Seeringlerfarmer überhaupt. Liegt an der Osterschelde.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Also ich habe auch schon zweimal je ein Kilo Springwürmer von einer Firma, ich glaub wohl "Superwurm" heißt die, fürs Aalangeln auf einfachen Postweg bezogen. War überhaupt kein Problem und viel günstiger als die kleinen Portionen im Fachgeschäft.

Wenn es denn auf Terschelling so einfach ist sich Ringler zu graben, kann es doch eigentlich auf Texel ähnlich sein. IjmTex, hast Du denn dort nichts finden können?

Gruß Waldi


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Wattwürmer*

@Burti - da hast Du ja eine richtig gute Köderquelle. So ein Kilo/Stunde ist ja auch mal locker ein Stundenlohn von 50€ und wenn die Krabben da sind machen die ein ja sonst arm.
Fährst Du von Harlingen rüber? Wie sind denn da die Fahrplähne? Hast Du mal eine Infoquelle?
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Wattwürmer*

hi @all,
was ich damit meinte das es verboten sei lebende Tiere zu versenden ist das ich den Versand mit der normalen Post meinte. Natürlich gibt es ein Spezialversand für lebende Tiere. Es muß ja schließlich immer gewährleistet werden das die Tiere auf der Reise nicht zu Schaden kommen. Gerade im Sommer ist ja eine Kühlung der Würmer unbedingt notwendig da sie ja sonst sehr schnell dahinraffen würden. Die Maden würden sich nach spätestens 24 Std. verpuppen und die Tauwürmer würden matschig (tot) ankommen. Die Wattwürmer würden bestimmt als Suppe ankommen. Ich ging vom normalen Postversand aus und nicht vom Spezialwurmversand den es natürlich gibt. Es gibt ja auch ein Spezialversand für Pferde oder Hunde e.t.c.......

Schwachsinnig bin ich trotzdem nicht    

mfg
Kkaus S.


----------



## IjmTex

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Nur mal zur Kenntnis, man kann sich die Seeringler ganz normal per UPS etc. zusenden lassen. Sie werden wie Fische in sauerstoffhaltigen Plastikbeuteln in Styroporkisten in die ganze Welt exportiert. Damit die Würmchen es schön kühl haben, werden Eisbeutel zwischen die Plastikbeutel gelegt. Also nichts mit Spezialtransport, sondern nur ein Aufdruck, daß es sich um lebende Tiere handelt und das sie kühl gehalten werden müssen.

@Waldi
Es gibt einige Stellen auch auf Texel, wo man Seeringler graben kann. Sind aber sehr wind- und flutabhängig. Somit ist mir das Risiko zu groß, daß die Verhältnisse gerade im Frühjahr oder Herbst es nicht zu lassen die Würmer dort zu stechen und deshalb gehe ich sie mir lieber kaufen.

@Klaus S.
Es hat keiner davon gesprochen, daß Du schwachsinnig bist. Das man die  Würmer nicht versenden darf, das ist schwachsinn!!!


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Wattwürmer*



			
				IjmTex schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal zur Kenntnis, man kann sich die Seeringler ganz normal per UPS etc. zusenden lassen. Sie werden wie Fische in sauerstoffhaltigen Plastikbeuteln in Styroporkisten in die ganze Welt exportiert. Damit die Würmchen es schön kühl haben, werden Eisbeutel zwischen die Plastikbeutel gelegt. Also nichts mit Spezialtransport, sondern nur ein Aufdruck, daß es sich um lebende Tiere handelt und das sie kühl gehalten werden müssen.


 
hi IjmTex,
genau wie du es beschrieben hast, meinte ich es ja auch. Also nicht einfach ins Päckchen und ab damit zur Post sondern das man bestimmte Dinge beachten muß. Was ich meinte ist das man nicht einfach ein Lebewesen in eine Kiste packen kann und die dann per UPS oder sonst welchen Paketdienst verschicken kann (darf). Für mich ist das mit dem Styroporkisten und den Eiswürfeln schon ein "Spezielversand" den du ja auch als solches deklarieren mußt.
mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## burti

*AW: Wattwürmer*

@waldi

Ja es gibt eigentlich nur eine reguläre Fährverbindung nach Terschelling und die geht von Harlingen ab.
Fahrpläne findet Du unter www.rederij-doeksen.nl 
Als Urlaubsziel ist Terschelling immer eine Reise wert, als Plattfischrevier ist es nicht so der Hit, aber es gibt halt ordentlich Wolfsbarsche zu fangen.


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Moin burti,
danke für den Link. Ja genau dahin habe ich geziehlt - Wolfsbarsch!


----------



## burti

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Moin Waldi,
na denn auf gehts. (näturlich erst ab ca. Mai) :g 
Solltest Du sonst noch Fragen zu Terschelling haben, ich habe die Insel in den letzten 36 Jahren ganz gut kennen gelernt.


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Ups? Mensch burti, wie geht das denn mit 35 schon 36 Jahre Terschellingerfahrung?
Danke für Dein Angebot. Fragen werden sicher mal kommen, wenn es soweit ist.
Gruß Wadi


----------



## burti

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Ist doch ganz klar, war einfach schon im Mutterleib dort. Das ist dann wohl prenatale Prägung oder so was in der Art.
Aber ich gestehe, ich angle erst seit 30 Jahren dort.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Wattwürmer*



			
				prinzi-butt schrieb:
			
		

> also wir haben auf langeland pro watti -,35 cent berappt.
> da kosten die watties in einer woche für 5 leute bald mehr als die unterkunft.
> wir müssen unbedingt eine anständige methode entwickeln, die watties zu graben und dann für wenigstens 7 tage am leben zu halten.
> auf seeringler haben die platten oftmals nicht gebissen. eigentlich komisch aber es war so.




Also gerade auf Langeland ist das doch kein Akt, an der Brücke wenn man auf die Insel fährt gibt es Milliarden von Würmern, die man extrem leicht graben kann...


----------



## Marco.H

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Hallo erstmal
( Preise für wattwürmer )
die lieferanten aus hamburg und auswärts erhöhen alle halbe jahr die preise für wattwürmer ( erhöhung durch benzin und porto der post ) und so bleibt für den händler keinen cent mehr übrig , ; ich spreche da aus erfahrung , habe selber ein geschäft.
gruß von marco


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Moin IjmTex,
Kannst Du mir einen Tip geben wo man Seeringelwürmer bestellen kann. Ich habe auf dem Link vom Geraetefetischist die Leute dort per mail angesprochen mir doch mal eine Preisliste zu schicken, es kommt aber keine Reaktion. Die denken wohl, daß ich als privater Kleinabnehmer kein lohnender Kunde bin. Ich wollt ersteinmal zum Testen 1kg bestellen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## dorschtrauma

*AW: Wattwürmer*

moi moin



Ich lese hier im Board  immer wieder über hohe Preise für Wattis. Ich gehöre wohl zu den Begünstigten der nicht soviel bezahlt. Ich habe einen Kumpel der mir die Wattis aus Holland mitbringt. Er fährt jede Woche die Strecke Antwerpen-Hamburg. Er bekommt sie dort im Kilo. Er hat uns dreimal welche mitgebracht und in einem Kilo sind so im schnitt 250 ( 235 Stück Monsterwürmer, 265Stück  und 275Stück)Würmer mal mehr mal weniger das ist abhängig von der Größe. Das Kilo kostet 40€  es müssen aber mindestens 5 Kilo abgenommen werden. Denn er fährt auch einen Umweg und das soll er schon bezahlt bekommen oder? Und das mit dem Kilo finde ich auch ok ich habe keinen Grund mehr mich über zu kleine Würmer zu ärgern. So wie die zu letzt gekauften Würmer bei Großmann die nicht größer als eine Fliegenmade waren und die Hälfte von denen war tot. 

Ich habe ihn schon angehauen ob er nicht mehr mitbringen kann dann werden die Würmer noch billiger. Er sagt:“ dich kenne ich aber die anderen Angler? Ich bringe 50 Kilo Würmer mit und dann stehe ich da mit den Würmern vor der Haustür und keiner ist da was soll ich dann mit den Würmern.“ 

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Moin Dorschtrauma ,

das ist ja der Hammer , 40 Euro für 250 Würmer , da kostet der Wurm ja |kopfkrat *16 cent . *
Ich glaub da fahr ich nächste Woche zwischen !!!

Gruß ein begeisterter
            Andreas


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Wattwürmer*

moin,
also ich bin eher an Seeringelwürmer interessiert.
Wenn ich aber mal so überschlage für 250 Wattis - 40€ sind ja immer noch 16 cent/stück bei Mindestabnahme 5 Kilo. Das ist günstig ???
Ich zahle für 250 Stück (gute Durchschnittswürmer) in Zurich 25€.
Oder meinst Du die Preise für Ringler, das wäre mit 40€/kg günstig, denn ich zahle in Zurich 5€/100g also 50€/kg.
Ab April bin ich aber eh wieder selber öffters in Zurich, dann werde ich mir selbst welche besorgen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Alf Stone

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Mal ne Frage.
Ich bin demnächst eine Woche in Norge und will so bei ca. 8 Stunden am Tag etwa 2 Stunden mit Seeringlern angeln. Wieviele Würmer oder Kilos braucht man da so insgesamt um über eine Woche zu kommen?
Ich verfüge da über keine Erfahrungswerte, weil ich noch nie mit Seeringlern geangelt habe. 
Logisch ist auch das wenn sie mehr beißen ich mehr verbrauche, aber ich will ja nur mal so einen Durchschnittswert haben. Nicht das ich mit 3 Kilo losziehe und keine 500 g brauche und der Rest verdirbt.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Auf welche Fische denn? Welche Hakengröße (bei 5/0 braucht man deutlich mehr Würmer als bei 1/0...)? 7 Tage bist Du da?


----------



## Alf Stone

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Super, da geht es ja gleich ins Detail. Ich hab eigentlich so an Fertigsysteme gedacht, keine Ahnung welche Hakengröße ich nehmen soll.
Ich dachte das ich damit ein paar Platte und eventuell auch mal ein Dorsch überzeugen könnte. Ich hab genau 6 Tage zum angeln Tag wie Nacht, aber mehr als 8-10 Stunden schafft man aus Erfahrung eh nicht, soll ja auch noch Erholung sein.
Also was denkst du was sollte ich für Hakengrößen nehmen und wieviele Ringler sind nötig?


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Moin,
bin leider noch nicht in Norge gewesen, könnte mir aber vorstellen das es dort bei Naturködermontagen andere bessere und günstigere Lösungen gibt. Ein normales Brandungsangeln ist ja meistens gar nicht möglich da es fast immer schon in Ufernähe ins Bodenlose fällt. Es geht doch meistens nichts ohne Boot.
Würde an Deiner Stelle eher mal bei den Norgeanglern nachfragen!
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Alf Stone

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Ja ist schon klar, da aber auf Schrimps die letzten Male nicht so viel ging an Platten, wollte ich es mal mit Seeringlern probieren.
Ansonsten gib es dort ja überall Rekker und ähnliches, das fängt auf Dorsch wunderbar.
Ich wollte halt auch mal was anderes probieren und dachte da an die Ringler, weil sie sich ja länger halten sollen als die Wattis.


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Wattwürmer*

@ Ralf

Ich würd sagen, dass du dir das sparen kannst mit Watt- oder Seeringelwürmern für Norwegen. Ich hatte mal `n Kilo Kneiffer mit und die fanden sie nicht so prickelt... Ich hab mit Heringsfetzen 1000 mal besser die Scheiben überlistet #6 ...


----------



## Alf Stone

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Mhm ist ja interessant. Bloß wo krieg ich denn in knapp 40 Tagen jetzt vernünftigen Hering her? 
Dann muß ich mal im Hafen in Skottevig schauen, vielleicht läßt sich da ja was machen.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Wattwürmer*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ralf
> 
> Ich würd sagen, dass du dir das sparen kannst mit Watt- oder Seeringelwürmern für Norwegen. Ich hatte mal `n Kilo Kneiffer mit und die fanden sie nicht so prickelt... Ich hab mit Heringsfetzen 1000 mal besser die Scheiben überlistet #6 ...



Das kann ich bestätigen. Mit Wattis hatten wir nicht so viele, wie mit Fischfetzen. Makrelenfetzen gehen sogar besser als Hering....... #h


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Wattwürmer*



			
				Alf Stone schrieb:
			
		

> Mhm ist ja interessant. Bloß wo krieg ich denn in knapp 40 Tagen jetzt vernünftigen Hering her?
> Dann muß ich mal im Hafen in Skottevig schauen, vielleicht läßt sich da ja was machen.




Ich hab sie mir auf`n Fischmarkt geholt, tat zwar ein bischen weh aber die gefangenen Fischen haben es wieder gut gemacht :q ...


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Moin Alf Stone,
also Hering, Makrele und Co. bekommt man doch eigentlich fast immer in jedem Fischladen oder im Supermarkt. Ich habe immer Hering und Makrele für Naturköderangeln im Gefrierschrank. Und es geht ja eh bald die richtige Heringszeit los, dann werden Dir die Dinger doch nachgeschmissen. Und Marcel, was soll da denn wehtun, kriegst wohl 4 Heringe für ein Euro. Damit kannst Du länger angeln als mit 5 Wattis, die es füe 1 Euro gibt.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## tantefeini06

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Hallo liebe liebe Leute#hversuchts doch mal bei E-Bay..unter: Wattwurm (konservierte gesalzene Wattwürmer.)Probiert sie aus ,und Ihr wollt nicht mehr mit frischen Watis fischen.:vik:  PS. Die Würmer werden nicht immer angeboten....also ab und zu mal reinschauen.


----------



## Malzis

*AW: Wattwürmer*

wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe steht die Einfuhr von Würmern aller Art nach Norwegen unter Strafe.Also Vorsicht.
Als ich dieses noch nicht wußte habe ich meine Wattwürmer in Rendsburg bei Gr0ssmann vorher bestellt,und dann auf dem Weg nach Norge dort abgeholt .Ist von der BAB 10 min.


----------



## Pit der Barsch

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Mensch der Tread ist doch 5 Jahre alt|uhoh:


----------



## skally

*AW: Wattwürmer*

hiho

Wattwürmer für Norge? Es gibt zwar einige sandige Ecken in den Norgefjorden. Aber selbst da waren die Wattwurmhaufen recht rar, im verhältnis zur unserer Nord/Ostsee. Die letzten Jahre hatte ich mir da ab und zu welche gegraben, um vom Land ein wenig zu fischen. Restwürmer wurden dann vom Boot aus genutzt. Kleinfisch liebten diese...#q

Als richtige Norgeköder find ich halt: Hering, Makrele,Lachs(Filetiereste), Krebse, Pockmuscheln, Miesmuscheln, Garnelen,Gummi und Metall in jeglichen formen.
Und die meisten dieser Köder gibt es zu massen in den Norwegeschen Fjorden. Wenn nicht in Fjord dann in Supermarkt oder Fischladen/Angelladen. 

Die einzigsten die immer richtig scharf auf meine Würmer waren.-Und die kamen von oben- waren Möwen. Teilweise wurden die sogar beim Graben geklaut, die dreisten Vögel...

Spart euch die Euros für die Würmer und holt lieber wenig mehr Sprit fürs Schleppangeln auf Salmoniden und Co. 

Btw:Lachsfetzen auf Kveita beim schweren Natürköderfischen funktionierten letztes Jahr ziemlich gut, höhe Lofoten jedenfalls.

best regards
skally


----------



## riecken

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Naja für teuer halte ich es nicht.
Bei uns im angelladen (Bad segeberg)
Kosten 100 watt: 20.00€
Und z.b. 10 tauwürmer 2.00€ 

Und finde den köder preis eig bei allem ok ! wenn man bedenkt wie lange man für 10 Tau suchen müsste im sommer z.b.


----------



## Trollmaster

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Keine Ahnung, ob das jetzt hier rein passt, wir wollen nächstes Wochenende nach Graalmüritz zum Brandungsangeln. Wo bitte gibt es dort Wattwürmer zu kaufen? Wäre über einen Hinweis echt dankbar. MFG Olaf |kopfkrat


----------

